
Sugary drink sales in Philadelphia fall 38% after city adopted soda tax, study - pseudolus
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/14/sugary-drink-sales-fall-38percent-after-philadelphia-levied-soda-tax-study.html
======
pseudolus
The JAMA article referenced in the story which provides significantly more
detail is available online at:

[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2733208?gu...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2733208?guestAccessKey=86610f39-a0eb-46d4-a30a-3ddef0036408&amp;utm_source=For_The_Media&amp;utm_medium=referral&amp;utm_campaign=ftm_links&amp;utm_content=tfl&amp;utm_term=051419)

